# Help for baby's funeral gift - urgent request - Funeral on Wed 16 Dec



## Shep177 (Dec 11, 2015)

Hi my name is Chris and I'm new to Lumberjocks and am not fully up to speed with this website, but sadly a tragedy in a friends life has prompted me to post sooner than anticipated and I would like some heartfelt help please.

My friends 8 week old baby called Carys (a name which means 'Love') has sadly passed away and my wife has been asked to read out a poem at their funeral (see below) and I was hoping to make something personal as a gift of celebration for baby Carys's short life.

The poem reads;

*Little Snowdrop*

The world may never notice 
If a Snowdrop doesn't bloom,
Or even pause to wonder 
If the petals fall too soon.

But every life that ever forms, 
Or ever comes to be, 
Touches the world in some small way 
For all eternity.

The little one we longed for 
Was swiftly here and gone. 
But the love that was then planted
Is a light that still shines on.

And though our arms are empty,
Our hearts know what to do. 
For every beating of our hearts 
Says that we love you.

I am open to all any any ideas but I would like something nice and not tacky. I was ideally thinking of creating a single 3D Snowdrop in a vase but I'm new to scroll sawing and have no idea of how to do this and nor do I have any plans. I've done compound cuts on the scroll saw before however I don't have a plan that could make this.

Carys's funeral is on Wednesday 16th Dec 2015 which is why I am asking for your sincere urgent help. I would be very grateful indeed if anybody could provide me with plans to make this, or indeed with plans for any other ideas that would fit around this poem. Carys's parents also want the funeral attenders to have a splash of pink so I will be looking to incorporate this colour into any design I have.

I realise I don't have much time, but then I want to be able to give something from the heart so I hope you can help me.

I know I should't publish my email address but I'm quite prepared to be spammed in the hope that someone could help me.

Yours with thanks and wishes
Chris
email: [email protected]
Tel: 07988 871 978 (UK time but message or send pictures anytime)

If you can help with designs/ideas/patterns or anything else I will not send on your patterns or make them public as I realise some of you make a living from this.

Thank you to all who have taken the time to read this


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

That is the worst thing that can happen to any parent. My heart goes out to them.
Can you incorpoorate that poem into something.


----------



## dyfhid (Jun 4, 2015)

Does it help to have a picture? I have this snowdrop in my "To Make" folder, I was going to either carve it or scrollsaw it out.










One idea, it might take some time, but you could scroll the poem and the picture onto a nice board.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Take your time and do it right. The gift will mean as much maybe even more after the funeral. Most people give their condolences at the funeral and then are uncomfortable with the subject after that. The family still needs that support to help them grieve.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

What about a scroll saw portrait of the baby with your poem below.

http://lumberjocks.com/MichaelAgate/blog/34177


----------



## pmayer (Jan 3, 2010)

My thoughts are the same as johnstoneb. You sound a bit frantic right now, and that's not a good starting point for designing or building a project. I'd sit with this a bit, and I think the gift would be even more meaningful a few weeks after the funeral.


----------



## Shep177 (Dec 11, 2015)

Thanks guys and I really appreciate you taking the time to read this and reply and I sincerely thank you all.

I have a few ideas now and will take your advice and take my time to get it right for them…no need to rush this, plus right now it has been perhaps more important to concentrate on others rather than start building.

I will keep you all posted on what I finally produce and may I just say a big thank you once again


----------

